# Someone about to get out of the US Army



## shaneo898 (Mar 10, 2016)

Im sure you guys have answered these questions a hundred times but here goes.
1. Would it benefit me to find a dept to sponsor me, go to a MPTC Academy and use my GI Bill to pay for it , or should I wait and see if i get picked up by the civil service town I'm from. Im taking the exam in June through military make up.
2. Some towns that have a good auxiliary program/ ride alongs/ internships ?
3. Best places to purchase uniforms/ gear/ footwear?
4. Any other ways to gain experince while I wait ?


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

First of all, thank you for your service, and for asking some intelligent questions before you start down a frustrating path. \

Replies are below in red.



shaneo898 said:


> Im sure you guys have answered these questions a hundred times but here goes.
> 1. Would it benefit me to find a dept to sponsor me, go to a MPTC Academy and use my GI Bill to pay for it , or should I wait and see if i get picked up by the civil service town I'm from. Im taking the exam in June through military make up.
> 
> Does the GI Bill pay for the academy? I haven't heard that before. Would be ideal if they did. (Edit to add: I am a grumpy old man who hasn't lived or worked in MA in years, perhaps it is now the norm to have Uncle Sam pick up the tab for the academy, but I have never heard of such a practice.)
> ...


----------



## shaneo898 (Mar 10, 2016)

DNorth said:


> First of all, thank you for your service, and for asking some intelligent questions before you start down a frustrating path. \
> 
> Replies are below in red.


Thank you for your replies. DNORTH I will be located in the lowell area, and I have not stared college yet, Also my post 9/11 GI bill will cover the cost but if it takes longer than two years to get hired somewhere the certification expires.


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

shaneo898 said:


> Im sure you guys have answered these questions a hundred times but here goes.
> 1. Would it benefit me to find a dept to sponsor me, go to a MPTC Academy and use my GI Bill to pay for it , or should I wait and see if i get picked up by the civil service town I'm from. Im taking the exam in June through military make up.
> 2. Some towns that have a good auxiliary program/ ride alongs/ internships ?
> 3. Best places to purchase uniforms/ gear/ footwear?
> 4. Any other ways to gain experince while I wait ?


One thing to consider is what city you want residency in for the civil service test. If your in a small city (15-30k people) your odds of getting on that department aren't that great because of the few opening that are likely to pop up. Since the test is over a year away, you still have time to move to a larger city to increase your odds of getting on. You can always transfer back home.


----------



## Kenny (Oct 17, 2013)

If you can afford not having a full time income for 6 months, getting sponsored for the full time academy would definitely be the way to go. (sounds like the GI Bill could help you a lot financially too) You can take the civil service exam as well, and if your resident town sends you a card having the full time academy under your belt will only help your hiring chances.


----------

